# Let's Argue: Best console for homebrew?



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 24, 2020)

lets see


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 24, 2020)

Why is this even a thing when we all know it's the WiiU closely followed by a New 3ds.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 24, 2020)

Wii U is among the best, why? 

- Easier to hack with permanent CFW than others
- Partially portable with the Wii U pad (partially as in, you can't be too far from console) 
- Much more CPU and GPU horsepower for running MAME and other arcades full speed
- DS emulation via VC injection is also pretty darn good


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2020)

(this ranking asumes you have none of these, i also added some besides the original options) 

First are the 3ds and Vita, cheap, near impossible to get banned, large non-hb catalog, large hb catalog, powerful enough to emulate a lot of stuff, great controls, super portable. 

Second would be xbox 360 or ps3 because of cheapness (at least in most countries, cuz here even used they are like 150 usd, and that is if the seller is generous), near impossible to get banned, large non-hb catalog, large hb catalog, powerful enough to emulate a lot of stuff and great controllers. 

Third would be Xbox or Wii, cheap, impossible to get banned, large non-hb catalog, large hb catalog, powerful enough to emulate some stuff, ok controllers. 

Fourth would be a Shield Tv, cheap (in most places), impossible to get banned, ok non-hb catalog, large hb catalog, powerful enough to emulate most stuff, ok controller or controller up to you. 

Fifth would be a Raspberry Pi or a similar SBC, cheap, impossible to get banned, large hb catalog, powerful enough to emulate a lot of stuff, the controller is up to you, the portability is up to you. 

Sixth would be a cheap pc (reffer to what i said at the beginning), 200-400 dollars, impossible to get banned, large non-hb catalog, large hb catalog, powerful enough to emulate even some of the systems earlier on this list, controller up to you. 

Seventh is Wii U, it still somewhat holds up in price due to collectors, near impossible to get banned, ok non-hb catalog, large hb catalog, powerful enough to emulate most stuff, ok controller, somewhat portable. 

Last is Switch, alright, hold you pitchforks and let me explain, it's among the more expensive ones on this list, ban risk is fairly high, large non-hb catalog, large hb catalog, powerful enough to emulate most stuff, the controller just breaks easily, fairly portable.

Android phones: i didnt know where to put this one, so it's unranked, but assuming you go for a 200-400 dollar goal (including a controller), they are impossible to get banned, a few non-hb titles worth playing, large hb catalog, powerful enough to emulate most stuff, controller up to you, and fairly portable

Going back to what i said first, this ranking assumes you have none of this already, in reality, you probably have one or more of these, its best to use what you have (personally, i wouldnt run hb on a switch, but its your console, do what you want), no one lives in the same situation, and only you know your budget, what you are running, how you are going to run it, where you'll be using it, etc, personally, i just have an n3ds for on the go, and a fairly expensive pc at home, and that's the setup that works best for me, might work for you, or it might not. This list is just my opinion, feel free to disagree with me.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Nov 24, 2020)

my first wii
bloody ass easy to hack
large amounts of homebrew

second ds
flashcarts
FLASHCARTS
high quality homebrew but not lots of them

third switch
nothing really lots of homebrew and some other interesting nitpicks


----------



## Milenko (Nov 24, 2020)

Switch for near perfect n64 emulation


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 24, 2020)

360 is the worst console when it comes to emulation.
Your poll is invalid!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 24, 2020)

PSP/Wii/PS3 era best, since that was the last era when console homebrew was actually more than just "emulators/retroarch/open source game ports and maybe things for save backing up/editing/cheating". Give me back my weird custom homebrew games and programs, please.


----------



## macalere (Mar 29, 2021)

i vote 3ds because it is the only one i have.  and also close this thread


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 29, 2021)

macalere said:


> and also close this thread


no need for this


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 29, 2021)

Aw, no love for the PS3, given it can play the most games now on all versions of the system?


----------



## tabzer (Mar 29, 2021)

1. Switch
2. Vita
3. *new* 3DS/PS3
4. Wii U/PSP


Somewhere on the list is a SNES mini.  Below that is the original Xbox.  Below that is the Xbox 360.


----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2021)

For running homebrew, or to develop homebrew for?


----------



## tabzer (Mar 29, 2021)

Veho said:


> For running homebrew, or to develop homebrew for?



Why not both?  As long as you contribute to the argument then I don't see what your problem is.


----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> PSP/Wii/PS3 era best, since that was the last era when console homebrew was actually more than just "emulators/retroarch/open source game ports and maybe things for save backing up/editing/cheating". Give me back my weird custom homebrew games and programs, please.


Homebrew peaked with Moonshell DS.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 29, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> PSP/Wii/PS3 era best, since that was the last era when console homebrew was actually more than just "emulators/retroarch/open source game ports and maybe things for save backing up/editing/cheating". Give me back my weird custom homebrew games and programs, please.



Honestly, just the old days was better. You could still customize the aesthetics of Windows as opposed to the sterile, uniform, corporate looking designs of today, some emulators came with menus like ZSNES (Even if the emulation isn't good by today's standards), you had emulators on console that had menus with music like this playing:



It was a time before political correctness. A time when computers and doing anything out of the ordinary on them was reserved for nerds and geeks like you and I. A time before social media like you and I know it today existed.

Gotta admit, I've been on a bit of a retro discovery phase in life, especially considering there's a lot of music and media in general I've missed out on in life growing up the way I did.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 30, 2021)

It’s clearly the Wii for Mii, not Switch.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 30, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> 360 is the worst console when it comes to emulation.
> Your poll is invalid!


Indeed.  360 is a disaster, but what you need it for is doable.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 30, 2021)

Bias answer that is only based on my experiences, but my lineup is 3DS, PSP, then OG Xbox. My Switch isn't hacked right now mostly due to lacking money to replace it if anything goes wrong and lack of time to want to hack it. The 3DS is easily my most worked-on system, having been so closely involved in the 3DS scene. I love the 3DS homebrew scene and I love the progress that has been made in 3DS hacking. I also love how involved I was in the scene, how I got to know so many of the devs involved and was able to help out both as a member of the scene and behind the scene alongside some amazing people (@CrimsonMaple is one of my closest friends now and I love them. <3) From there, the PSP was such a powerhouse of portable emotion, that it easily was one of my go-to systems for emulation on the go for years now. The Xbox is just a fun system to hack and I learned a lot about the hardware and how to get things working. I have a lot of good memories with my hacked Xbox and I still have my old as fuck first hacked Xbox.


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Mar 30, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> my first wii
> bloody ass easy to hack
> large amounts of homebrew
> 
> ...



Flashcarts are great, i have a functional Supercard DSTWO,Acekard 2i (not a clone), ace3ds plus and r4 gold rts.

I wish how to mod my supercard dstwo to mod it to fit and extract with no issues in the slot 1 on my old3ds aqua.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 30, 2021)

the 3ds is definitely a good system when it comes to homebrew.  if you've ever watched the video of how it was hacked, it's a very interesting video.  it makes you bow in awe of some of these hackers.


----------



## Tarmfot (Mar 30, 2021)

I would prefer this thread was about best for developing homebrew.

I simply dont know.

Well. 3ds and Vita have Unity.
Gba had a simple hardware but I loved their homebrew.
Tapwave Zodiac had an "open" os like palmos but was difficult to develope.
Then Gp32 and GP2X with linux inside. And dingo a320.
Wii has not opengl. Ps3 is difficult with cells inside.


----------



## Enlapse (Mar 30, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> PSP/Wii/PS3 era best, since that was the last era when console homebrew was actually more than just "emulators/retroarch/open source game ports and maybe things for save backing up/editing/cheating". Give me back my weird custom homebrew games and programs, please.



To be honest, the new 3DS will be poblably the best console for homebrew, but damn, the PSP era was gorgerous. Every update was hackable day one (at least when I started with the PSP, with version 6.xx if I am not wrong), and the homebrew was amazing. Also the fact that was portable and the battery quite nice is a plus. In my opinion, except from 3DS, the best handheld console (scene talking) that has existed. NDS was great, but needed a flashcart, sadly.


----------



## Flame (Mar 30, 2021)

Anybody who said Wii U doesnt now anything about homebrew. i own all homebrew consoles.Wii U is best for playing pirated games yes. homebrew no.

playing stuff made by nintendo is not homebrew damn it.

DS, 3DS Wii, PSP and Vita, Switch has real homebrew on it.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 30, 2021)

Wii U for life. The Wii U can use Wii Homebrew and has a lot of emulation


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 31, 2021)

Is this another Poll [y] ?


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 31, 2021)

Switch. 

AVP gold.

Nuff said.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 31, 2021)

I don't see any Sega consoles. Megadrive literally gets games made for it. Xenocrisis, Tanglewood, Pier Solar, Paprium, Ultracore, darius on sega mini in 2019. (Does this count as homebrew?)


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 31, 2021)

Flame said:


> Anybody who said Wii U doesnt now anything about homebrew. i own all homebrew consoles.Wii U is best for playing pirated games yes. homebrew no.
> 
> playing stuff made by nintendo is not homebrew damn it.
> 
> DS, 3DS Wii, PSP and Vita, Switch has real homebrew on it.


Have to agree on this. 

I really wish the WiiU had better homebrew, as my girlfriend hogs the television all the time. But if you take haxchi and the wii homebrew out of the equation... Just what exactly do you have on the WiiU front nowadays?

Anything comparable to priiloader? Sneek? Bootmii?... Anything?


----------



## CrimsonMaple (Mar 31, 2021)

Personally, I'm most attached to the 3ds scene. It's really what kicked my interest in computers as well as created friendships I will treasure forever.


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 9, 2021)

Wii is the best imo, the fact that ModMii exists makes it very easy to hack also, almost everyone owns a Wii so you can buy one for crazy cheap especially in japan where buying a whole Wii with cables and everything is often cheaper than buying a single wiimote...


----------



## fazz208 (Aug 6, 2021)

I’ve actually only installed CFW/Homebrewed the 3DS, and I got to say looking at others, it seems Wii and 3DS are my favourite. The 3DS is portable with 2 screens, and having it homebrewed means you got probably the best pre-3D emulator, and with the New 3DS, you can run early-3D games; up to N64 & PS1, with it being primarily smooth.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 7, 2021)

My brain says Switch, but my heart says PSP.


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Aug 7, 2021)

Everyone who didn't say DS is wrong.


----------



## Steven711 (Jan 4, 2022)

Wii U for NES, SNES, N64, Gamecube, Wii, and Wii U games. The New 3DS for GB, GBC, GBA, DS and 3DS games. PS3 for PSX, PS2, and PS3 as well as PS3 PSN games. PS Vita for PSP and Vita games. As far as Sega and Xbox games, I would also stick to modding original hardware for those as well. Probably the Dreamcast and the Xbox 360 so you can play as many generations on each console as possible but I am unsure about those. If your after anything before the psx just go with a Raspberry pi 4 but for anything after that original hardware is where it is at. The closer to original you can get the better. For example PS2 is kinda glitchy on PS3 slim emulation. PSP more so. For best results you would use the PS Vita or PSP for PSP games and mod a PS2 for PS2 games or emulate on a PS3 or go fat PS3 for backward compatibility vs emulation. That is my list for best consoles to mod because I have yet to find one console that will properly do it all.


----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Jan 4, 2022)

I would have to say the Switch for portability. Anything else is better done on the PC.


----------

